# Back Country Pa. 2/16/14



## Not Sure (Feb 17, 2014)

1st Descent Lehigh Ravine...Near Jim Thorpe Pa. My Neice and myself
Beatiful weather after 4'' fresh night before , winds backed off 30 mph gust night before. a little chilly 15f 
Long  skin to the moutain, 1st 30 yds bushwacking to open gullies and a very steep switchback skin.
My nice had some binding issues and I ran out of gas so we did'nt do the full 800 vert. 
Been meaning to get this line for 20yrs and finnaly got it.


----------



## Nick (Feb 17, 2014)

Awesome! 

I really want to start BC skiing next year. I need to start a thread on it. I'd like to invest in some tele gear, thinking NTN like my sister has, alternatively BC bindings but I'm interested in trying freeheel skiing to switch it up. 

Did you just hike up?


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 17, 2014)

Un hikeable with this snow, skinned up , switching back after aiming for up hill side of a tree to put our backs against  , then repeat, never skinned anything that steep before.


----------



## Twism86 (Feb 17, 2014)

One reason im jealous of boarders is for back country! Or doing any sort of walking while in boots...


----------



## ChicoKat (Feb 17, 2014)

Great idea for a thread. My wife and I have a very basic setup of BC Metal Edge Touring skis, plastic shell Garmont boots and the simple Voile 3 pin binding. We use any combination of hiking trails, fire roads and existing network of cross country trails looking for great places in the back country. Unless you plan on skiing above tree line in the presidentials or free healing the resorts as you mentioned this may be all you need. Although as I respond we are booking tele lessons. So I am fully resigned to getting hooked on tele and spending big bucks on those setups! We rarely ski the resorts anymore and we live 6 miles down the road from Waterville.


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 17, 2014)

Wow! That looks sick. Was this near Glen Onoko?


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 17, 2014)

We went to Jim Thorpe a few years ago, and I was admiring the steep mountainsides.  Glad you finally got it after all that time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 17, 2014)

Close ,Glen Onoko has some doable terrain just off the right hiking trail,and close to parking, not 4hr round trip like we had ,fall areas too bouldery.
 Here's an awsome site for planning BC trips.
http://www.hillmap.com/


----------



## makado420 (Feb 17, 2014)

Any budy know of any good bc spots in ulster county ny 



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 17, 2014)

makado420 said:


> Any budy know of any good bc spots in ulster county ny
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


I think there some great hill in Liberty NY which has fanastic biking I can't think of the name when I do I post it. It used to be ski hill back in the day Walnut hill?


----------

